#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<Success> hi anyone here
<r41l> hi all
<dexinox> hello
<patrickd> hi
<IdleOne> no update this week?
<mhall119> IdleOne: it's coming
<IdleOne> okie dokie :)
<dholbach> hello guys - can you see us? is the stream live?
<patrickd> not yet.
<dholbach> :)
<dexinox> no
<IdleOne> yes
<patrickd> Just started now
<dexinox> see yoi
<dexinox> yes we can
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<javacookies> excited to hear what's new in ubuntu touch
<mengine> yes we can
<UbuPhillup> yes dholbach
<javacookies> october is very near, i wonder if we're still on track
<dholbach> so please prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<Success> hi room
<ubuntut> hello
<Success> yea am kindda new here people
<ubuntut> me too
<Success> i wanna know wats happening in here
<Success> cus i dnt even have an ubuntu iphone
<ubuntut> its seems like they are speaking about new features on ubuntu
<Success> ubuntut
<ubuntut> for how long You are guys part of Ubuntu family?
<mhall119> Success: ubuntut: every week we just give a public update on multiple areas of Ubuntu development
<Success> listen am a newbie in making apps
<Success> and i wanna someone to guide me or teach me
<mhall119> Success: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<mhall119> follow the tutorial
<Success> yea am using windows 7
<mhall119> use Ubuntu instead :)
<Success> and i wanna change it to ubuntu
<Success> but i do not have the cd,so i tried downloading on the site u gave me but its not working
<patrickd> QUESTION: As Intel appear to have refused patch's for xMIR, will there be any Nvidia/ATI drivers available by release time?
<mhall119> patrickd: the open source drivers for all 3 will be available working with XMir in 13.10
<ubuntut> first I was using Ubuntu from 1.1.2010 to x.5.2010 later from x.2.2013 to 4.8.2013, next few weeks I will go back to Ubuntu for whole time
<Success> yea i followed  the steps and they all saying i got to use ubuntu IOS's
<patrickd> mhall119: ah, cool.
<mhall119> Success: currently you do, yes
<mhall119> Success: you can install it all in a VM though if you want
<Success> VM means virtual box u mean
<mhall119> yes
<dholbach> virtual machine, yep
<patrickd> QUESTION: How big is Canonical these days? And an idea's on the break down of engineers v 'managers' v 'clerical support' ?
<jcastro> here are some URLs from my update
<jcastro> Fortunately, there are other solutions. From our experience one of the most promising open source storage systems is Ceph. It not only provides all functionality which OpenStack/GlusterFS lacks but is also much better designed which makes working with it very pleasant. For more information we recommend Sebastien Han's Blog together with Ceph's documentation.
<Success> yea am passionate abt developing apps but all the books am reading complicate things for me
<jcastro> whoops! wrong pastebuffer!
<Success> so i was kindda hoping to find a teacher or kindda open source out here to teach me
<jcastro> http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/howto-rails.html   <-- our new rails workflow!
<jcastro> http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/howto-node.html   <-- our new node workflow!
<patrickd> QUESTION: *any idea's
<jcastro> http://juju.ubuntu.com/charm-championship <-- charm competition!
<tatsu> hey all. What I really want to talk about is Ubuntu Edge, and what it's future is.
<ubuntut> I want to see chat with Mr. Mark :D
<ubuntut> there will be no Ubuntu Edge
<tatsu> TT_TT
<tatsu> why not second campain to 12M
<ubuntut> because the achieved something near 12.000.000, not 32,000,000
<ubuntut> they*
<tatsu> well can't they just do it again with 12M goal?
<Cracknel> Hi! Is this the channel used for the Weekly Ubuntu Update?
<IdleOne> if you want to pay $1400 for the phone, yes they can do it with 12M
<ubuntut> that's not that simple, but I will be happy with Ubuntu Edge
<tatsu> :/
<tatsu> I wanted it so bad
<ubuntut> but Ubuntu Touch OS will arive next months
<IdleOne> !touch
<tatsu> wern't thay planning to have a different type chip than the galaxy's?
<tatsu> no ARM
<IdleOne> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubuntut> dunno ;/
<tatsu> hmm
<tatsu> i dunno the idea of more ram and a better cpu (possibly more than 1,9 Ghz) was what really got me
<tatsu> running ubuntu on galaxy just wouldn't be the same
<Success> simple got no idea in here becuz i dnt use ubuntu products
<ubuntut> yes, Ubuntu Edge was the ONLY one, 100% Ubuntu created ;)
<tatsu> I am sad *insert sad kitten*
<ubuntut> me too
<ubuntut> I think that Ubuntu Touch will be my new mobile OS
<tatsu> what phone do you own?
<ubuntut> Sony Xperia Miro, low-end :)
<tatsu> (personally I have never had a smartphone and edge was the only one that made me consider the leap)
<Cracknel> tatsu: we might see some alternatives from the Chinese market: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/ubuntu-touch-coming-to-the-oppo-find-5
<ubuntut> really, really sad because f failure of rising money for Edge ;/
<Cracknel> not the same thing, but it's a start
<tatsu> stoppit I'm getting sadder U.U
<ubuntut> better than Google's spying mobile system :D
<ubuntut> that's why we need Ubuntu Touch
<Cracknel> maybe after some other Ubuntu phones get on the market there will be a big enough market for the Ubuntu Edge
<ubuntut> yeah, maybe they will come back
<ubuntut> with Edge idea
<tatsu> i sure as hell hope so!
<Success> lol...so can some give a ubuntu phone then
<tatsu> i'm surprised hey haven't already
<javacookies> they'll eventualy release Ubuntu Edge with the theme song Edge of Something :D
<Success> cus u ppl are freakn me out right now
<tatsu> I'm sure they've gotten attention
<tatsu> they could maybe make their bet this time
<Success> i know ubuntu is an IOS
<tatsu> it's not
<jcastro> if you want to try ubuntu touch today you can flash nexus devices
<ubuntut> have you heard about System76?
<tatsu> no?
<tatsu> woah!
<ubuntut> every computer from this company have ubuntu pre-installed
<Cracknel> jcastro: can't wait for the prices to drop where I live. Old generation Nexus devices are still expensive here.
<ubuntut> that good succes
<tatsu> neat!
<Success> ubuntut let me on infor on here
<Success> wats happening
<ubuntut> infor? what does it stand for, I'm from Poland
<tatsu> they don't give screen resolutions
<tatsu> information*
<ubuntut> ok, thank You for explain
<Success> ooo u in poland
<Success> nice to meet u
<ubuntut> me too, thank You :D
<Success> tatsu where u from
<ubuntut> Ubuntu is most popular GNU/Linus distribution in Poland along with openSUSE
<javacookies> so what's the news about the Apple event? LOL
<Success> apple is launchn its iphone 5
<ahayzen> QUESTION: is the media scanner service read-only or does it allow write access as well?
<ubuntut> here You have information about new iPhone, very fun :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sIWez9HAbA
<ubuntut> it;s parody :)
<Success> i think they only gonna change the IOS in it and tryna give it a little sense of touch
<tatsu> I'm from france
<Success> ooo i see
<ubuntut> i can speak some words in french, I have on Universtity French :D
<javacookies> I'm really curious if the original plan to have a version 1 of ubuntu touch on October...i mean a phone that officially supports it or even have it as a built-in OS
<ahayzen> thanks
<mhall119> javacookies: then ask it with "QUESTION: "
<tatsu> neat
<Success> so can someone tell me why ubuntu IOS is better than the others IOS
<tatsu> it's not an IOS
<tatsu> IOS is what's on the iphone
<ubuntut> it's Ubuntu OS, not IOS
<tatsu> ubuntu phone OS or OS if you will
<Success> thanks for the corrections
<tatsu> i dunno what phone do you have?
<ubuntut> "i" prefix stands for Apple devices, iPhone, iPad etc L)
<tatsu> or where you talking about a computer?
<Success> no
<tatsu> ok
<Success> so phone is OS and computers run IOS
<tatsu> x_x
<tatsu> no
<tatsu> both runs OS
<tatsu> "i" is for mac
<javacookies> iPhone 5S with 64 bit processor how about that?
<Success> thats operating system
<tatsu> on the phone in this case
<javacookies> I hope ubuntu touch beats iOS...it just needs App support
<mhall119> OS means "Operating Sytem", both computers and smartphones have one, but there are different kinds from different companies
<Success> ooo ok
<Success> so can u help me with the diferences pls
<tatsu> ubuntu touch is the name for what they have available to replace your phone OS and ubuntu is the name of the OS you can put on your system instead or on top of mac or windows
<mhall119> Global Jam planned events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2315/
<tatsu> say yes if you understand no if you don't
<Success> hahaha
<Success> yes i get it tatsu
<tatsu> ok
<tatsu> well
<tatsu> you want to know more about ubuntu touch or ubunut?
<Success> so the OS samsung uses are Androids
<tatsu> yes Android is based of linux
<javacookies> you got that right
<Success> yea i wanna know more abt ubuntu
<tatsu> ubuntu touch can be placed on top of that
<mhall119> Success: you can join the #ubuntu-touch channel to learn more about it
<javacookies> Ubuntu is orignally an OS for PCs ust like windows
<tatsu> take it from here guys i gotte go
<tatsu> seeya
<Success> ooo tatsu where u going
<Success> u teaching me
<tatsu> tatsu@hotmail.fr
<Success> or guys someone is gonna teach me
<Success> got facebook
<tatsu> ye
<Success> Add me at Samed Walker
<tatsu> sent
<Success> javacookies
<javacookies> ?
<Success> yea just added u tatsu
<Success> so where u from
<javacookies> me?
<rafaelement> Question: Any Chance of getting the Dalvik VM running on Ubuntu Touch? I know it has been discussed, but never definitively?
<javacookies> nice
<javacookies> thanks
<Success> yea javacookies
<javacookies> i'm from the Philippines...if you know that far away place :)
<simion314> QUESTION: I am wondering if there is any tought put into accesibility in Unity8 , for people with poor eye sight
<Success> yea
<rafaelement> QUESTION: will the Unity8 version for the desktop be like the current unity7 design wise, or will there be noticeable changes? any plans on that? :)
<ubuntut> changes, for sure :D
<ubuntut> Ubuntu does not like to stuck :D
<dholbach> :)
<rafaelement> to suck :D
<ubuntut> too :D
<Success> ubuntut add me at facebook
<javacookies> thanks
<Success> on Samed Walker
<ubuntut> ok, maybe see You next week, bye
<patrickd> dholbach: How do you install unity8 on saucy, my audio dropped out just as you where speaking.
<javacookies> hope to see videos of ubuntu touch latest version on youtube :)
<dholbach> sudo apt-get install unity8
<pritz_06> QUESTION: I have been seeing that the ultimate convergence story would unfold completely in 14.10, but earlier it was said to be 14.04, any clarification on this about what are the 14.04 targets?
<patrickd> dholbach: Cheers
<dholbach> rock on
<Success> ubuntut:ahahahaha
<Success> where is everyone going
<Success> hello
<joseph051187> hello
<joseph051187> muy buenos Dias queria preguntarles si saben de como poder intalar ubuntu en una tablet
<Success> hello
<Success> mhall119
<Success> where u from
<joseph051187> hello
<Success> yea joseph
<Success> waddup
<joseph051187> as I can install ubuntu on a tablet can help me please
<joseph051187> of that comment
<Success> where joseph at
<Success> salinki
<Success> hi
<Success> anyone here
<UbuPhillup> Its over ;)
<Success> wats ove
<Success> wats over
<UbuPhillup> The session
<salinski> hah
<salinski> so we just wait here till the next session? :D
<salinski> hey Success
<salinski> and anyone else too
<leo___> hi there
<leo___> can anyone help how to use ubuntu
<leo___> because im new in ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/11/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<leo___> hi
<leo___> anybody here?
<c_smith_> hmmmm..... guess there's time to reboot for this kernel update
<snwh> can I suggest putting "irc://chat.freenode.net/#ubuntu-on-air" as a link on the ubuntu-on-air site for those who already have an irc client installed
<snwh>  clicking it would simply open the channel in their app and they wouldn't need to have to use the embedded one
<snwh> not sure who to ping. jcastro ?
<jcastro> sure ... one moment
<snwh> i thought it would be a good idea :)
<UbuPhillup> snwh: or ping mhall119 or popey ;)
<popey> doesn't work for nerds who use irssi inside screen ☻
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<snwh>  _those_ people ;)
<jcastro> I can put it in the page
<jcastro> but after bacon's podcast, he's editing it right now and I don't wanna clobber it
<Antonov> hi all :)
<snwh> doesn't the use of IRC make us all nerds anyway
<snwh> jcastro, cool beans :)
<jcastro> heh, you know IRC, you know how to hover over the link in a browser
<openbees> I have no idea why I am here :/
<jdrab_> yes we see you!
<openbees> Hello jono
<Masternoob> Hi, everybody!
<jono> hey all
<bashrc> hi y'all
<ryanhoots> I see you
<number22> yay
<jdrab_> 52seconds
<jdrab_> :D
<UbuPhillup> hey
<ryanhoots> Finally, I actually made it. Usually I miss these shows by a wide margin...
<Masternoob> up up and away
<snwh> this is the first of these i've been to in months
<richie442> Hi there
<dexinox> online
<koder> i can see you
<pikachuza> coming through this side - in SA
<raven> QUESTION: What did you eat today? How was it?
<ICEMANno1> QUESTION: HiJonoHow far is the Ubuntu Phone 1.0 development? Will it be on time for release?
<Masternoob> QUESTION What do you think about the intel/mir  controversy
<ubuntut> QUESTION: what's Your opinion on data leaks by using dash? sending information to amazon?
<openbees> What are your suggestion for new comers in ubuntu developemnt ?  How to start ... what to do .. what not do ? :)
<raven> QUESTION: What is UbuntuVoice? How does it work, and what is the goal of it?
<Antonov> (intel)it has demostrated that series are predecible?
<pikachuza> What is Ubuntu doing about Ubuntu trashing to disk about twice a day and the only way to get it out of this state is to power cycle?
<pikachuza> its been like this since 12:10
<jeggy_> QUESTION: What exactly is Juju, could you explain it like i'm an idiot ;)
<ryanhoots> QUESTION: What are your plans for startup music? I heard Sam Hulick wanted to compose one, do you think it'll land in Ubuntu?
<who_me> QUESTION: Intel started a bit of a storm with their decision to not carry Canonical's Mir patches. Do you have any type of input from nvidia or amd regarding support for Mir?
<ckck> QUESTION: When will we be able to purchase an Ubuntu Phone from a supported carrier?
<Tc_> How to send message from ubuntu kernel to IOS apps ?
<openbees> wait aren't you avoiding all those questions :(
<who_me> Tc_: you're probably in the wrong channel to ask that queestion
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: What Ubuntu community events go on in and around the UK that you know of?
<raven> QUESTION: How many cats do you have at Canonical?
<Antonov> QUESTION: i don have installed the GForce610M in my laptop, this really save the energy consuption of my laptop? (sorry for my english)
<trobert2> QUESTION: Is ju-ju ready for deployment, or does it still need work before competing with crowbar or puppet ?
<ICEMANno1> yes! SLAYER!!! ;) love it
<Linux_User> QUESTION: What do you think about the decision of Intel of not giving oficial support to Mir/XMir?
<Ordaz> answer the question the whole internet wants to know  can you get porn on it :-)
<bashrc> QUESTION: what is power consumption like on the Ubuntu phone?  How long do the batteries last if you're not using it much?  Does going to Mir make any difference from an energy usage point of view?
<guilhermeaiolfi> QUESTION: what happended to the ubuntu in a nutshell serie of posts? the one talking about unity was the last one?
<jdrab_> QUESTION: will it be possible to use unity8 on 13.10 instead of unity7?
<richrboo> QUESTION: have any manufacturers committed to bringing out an Ubuntu Phone?
<andrescg7> pwd
<andrescg7> Hello
<andrescg7> ls
<andrescg7> icoop
<andrescg7> Hello
<Andrey_> QUESTION: Have you heard anything from Dell's Project Sputnik? It looks almost abandoned lately.
<Ordaz> Question: are you doing anything special for your 43rd Birthday?
<sabret00the> Question: Where do you stand on the whole Firefox versus Chrome in Ubuntu thing?
<girek> Hi! What about ubuntu touch?
<openbees> Thank you for not avoiding that question as a forget to tag it :D
<pinguy> This did last long: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1xB7vRZiQDcEVCQX-HVqExj00O6925pWuCV65n4RjeEM/closedform
<neuro> http://oggcamp.org/
<neuro> evenin' all
<SuperHans_> QUESTION: will ubuntu touch support fingerprint scanners? I expect a lot of OEMs will try to provide them to compete with apple.
<Masternoob> cats? wat?
<Masternoob> btw. thank you for doing this :)
<kalio_> How easy is to get to work for Canonical? :)
<trobert2> thank you
<neuro> kalio_: you apply for a job that they have listed
<neuro> then you get an interview
<neuro> then you get offered another job
<neuro> then you forget to tell them you don't want to go to the interview any more
<simion314> QUESTION   what about accessibility in Unity8 mobile/desktop  and apps( like support for larger fonts)
<dshimer_> QUESTION: Let's say that there are no proprietary drivers at all for Mir well into 2014.  What would be missing? what would be the problem? I just work all day on a laptop, how would it hurt me?
<neuro> then when you change jobs later, and want to be hired by canonical, they don't invite you to interviews anymore
<neuro> :)
<neuro> this may just be my experience tho ;)
<Masternoob> dshimer: you would probably only notice it on gaming
<ICEMANno1> QUESTION: Are you going to be at this years UbuCon in Heidelberg?
<dshimer_> QUESTION: Is there anything going on with the Ubuntu One sync service.  Seems kind of quiet. Any talk of versioning?
<neuro> kalio_: oh and you should prepend your question with QUESTION: if you want it answered
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: When it comes to the user experience and testing you talked about do you think a demo after a fresh install (like the one seen on a fresh Ubuntu Touch flash) would be a good idea? I am sure I can put one of those together...
<pinguy> QUESTION: How similar is Firefox OS to Ubuntu Touch as both are mainly powered by HTML5 apps.
<neuro> grumpy cat is landscapey
<jono> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=gno_listpop_wi
<neuro> wow, total lag between typeage and video
<neuro> QUESTION: Why would you want Howard the Duck on VHS when it's out on Blu Ray in Germany?!?!?!?!?!? "WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA!" "Oy vey!"
<SuperHans_> The wishlist link doesn't work.
<neuro> works fine for me
<neuro> hence my Howard the Duck comment
<CaseyB> Actual link to wish list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1HUGRJJQTFK9S
<neuro> oh wow
<neuro> THAT'S MY WISHLIST
<neuro> i'm such a doofus
<UbuPhillup> neuro alles klar ?
 * neuro slaps himself with pointless Howard the Duck VHS comments
<neuro> jono: IGNORE MY QUESTION! ;)
<Ordaz> question:  is it true your son is an angry driver :-)
<neuro> UbuPhillup: ich keine sprechen deutsche
<UbuPhillup> Ohh sorry ;)
<neuro> really hoping jono ignores my question
<Andrey_> I remember there was talk that KDE will not work under Mir. What about the apps that require KDE libraries (such as Kdenlive) — will they work in Unity under Mir seamlessly?
<neuro> otherwise he will mock me mercilessly
<Cain_> QUESTION: To return to the 'phone and screen performance - why do you assume 'phone apps only appear one at a time? I have a Nokia N900 with Maemo and the benefit of it running a Linux core is that I can run multiple apps side-by-side. Current 'phones will have the benefit of a bigger screen.
<ryanhoots> QUESTION: I saw the Ubuntu logo was on the bottom of the launcher bar in Unity 8, will it be like that on the desktop when Unity 8 lands?
<number22> QUESTION: do you also play keyboard? along with all these guitars and drums and vocals
<neuro> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO
<neuro> crap
<neuro> :)
<CaseyB> LOL!
<stoffepojken> QUESTION: How is your relationship with Red Hat?
<Andrey_> QUESTION: I remember there was talk that KDE will not work under Mir. What about the apps that require KDE libraries (such as Kdenlive) — will they work in Unity under Mir seamlessly?
<Casper_> Will Ubuntu certify Samsung desktop hardware any time soon?
<SuperHans_> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<DS_McGuire> That wasn't funny...
<neuro> that was *very* funny
<jeggy_> Great news :P
<SuperHans_> That was not a funny joke
<DS_McGuire> hahah ;)
<asusk7m550> Is there some training and certification for ubuntu?
<ryanhoots> My reaction was going to be "woo hoo" because I like Fedora... :-/
<Andrey_> My jaw dropped. Literally.
<neuro> ryanhoots: *why*? ;)
<Ordaz> question: is mir ready for daily use,  is it default in 13:10 yet
<trobert2> i believed him
<ryanhoots> neuro: I use Fedora and Ubuntu interchangably, for the most part
<ICEMANno1> QUESTION: Why is MIR called MIR? :)
<crappyquestions> QUESTION: Can you please play on the drums? Just for a second, please...
<pinguy> QUESTION: What is Mir going to run as Gnome and KDE and every other DE is going with Wayland
<Cain_> Life without coffee woudl not be worth living.
<Ordaz> I am suing you for damage to my balls as my jaw hit them so hard
<ubuntut> what's your opinion on Prism?
<pinguy> Does this mean xmir is going to run everyhting
<asusk7m550> QUESTION: Is there some training and certification for ubuntu?
<neuro> QUESTION: serious one this time, promise! Any plans for juju to extend to the desktop? Think emerging tech like the Xbox One running 2 of it's OSes virtually (game + apps) ... perhaps a container style environment where complex apps could have an Ubuntu container to run pre-configured apps or services?
<sabret00the> Question: Most of the desktop environments available for Linux today are "Windows clones", Unity brought some originality back, how do you feel about all the cloning? And what else original will Ubuntu bring to the table?
<Casper_> Will Ubuntu certify Samsung desktop hardware any time soon?
<number22> QUESTION: who is in charge naming all these stuff on ubuntu? mir, suru, shorts...
<DS_McGuire> Question: What are the plans for Ubuntu Discourse? Redhatter!
<snwh> QUESTION: how much wood does a woodchuck chuck?
<jcastro> Did someone say discourse?
<UbuPhillup> QUESTION: will mir support GTK+ nativly ?
<neuro> jcastro: ears burning? :)
<neuro> sabdfl went to Mir, guys!
<Ordaz> probaby mir cats lol
<pinguy> UbuPhillup, good point, because it looks like apart from Unity nothing is going to run on Mir. That means all apps are going to run under xmir
<neuro> the space station
<trobert2> QUESTION: do you have flatwound or roundwound on your bass?
<number22> woo new album
<simion314> QUESTION any plans to partner with more hardware providers for desktops and laptops?
<jcastro> DS_McGuire: the latest on that is here: http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/uds-session-on-discourse/959/7
<number22> woo wasnt the right reaction i think
<ryanhoots> QUESTION: If you could only have one guitar, which one would you pick?
<Ordaz> question: do you have velcro attachments for your beard strip
<SuperHans_> neuro: he went to the ISS actually.
<neuro> SuperHans_: dammit, you're right
<UbuPhillup> pinguy: ;)
<neuro> i'm a space buff, how did i get that wrong
 * neuro commits seppuku
<Cain_> It's ironic that "mir" is Russion for "peace" given how divisive it has been. I just don't understand WHY Canonical chose to break with the crowd. Lots of things Canonical are doing lately turn me cold.
 * neuro doesn't run Desktop, so it doesn't affect me ;)
<Cain_> Grr... "RussiAn"
<bashrc> QUESTION: are there any plans to try to speed up the initial loading time of the Ubuntu software center?
<RobbieNor> QUESTION: Are there any plans to support nvidia optimus in 13.10, considering the mir/xmir switching based on which gpu is in use?
<RobbieNor> *gpu driver
<Cracknel> Wayland actually ships with some less known distros as RebeccaBlackOS - http://sourceforge.net/projects/rebeccablackos/
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Turning up late today since I was eating, but the usual question, are youi going to play guitar today?
<e8hffff> question, why doesn't the file manager open files and when will it
<jdrab_> Cain_: but that's how open & free software works. if something does not work for you, fork or create something new.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What t-shirt is that today?
<sebsebseb> yes to guitar
<neuro> sebsebseb: it's an EFF shirt
<ryanhoots> YES to guitar! :D
<Levan> How are Smart Scopes coming along ?? because last time I used it was horrible
<opaijavai> yes to guitar
<simion314> yes
<who_me> yes
<jeggy_> QUIESTION: when will Ubuntu will be run by 90% of the world?
<neuro> EFF are awesome
<Ordaz> velcro beard plays guitar
<SuperHans_> no to guitar, dance instead.
<e8hffff> Question:why doesn't the file manager open files and when will it
<sebsebseb> EFF one of the Humble Bundle Chariites isn't it?
<who_me> guitar time then :)
<Cain_> Black or white coffee?
<neuro> sebsebseb: yep
<ankalus> yes to guitar!
<e8hffff> QUESTION:why doesn't the file manager open files and when will it
<pinguy> QUESTION: Will GTK run under xmir?
<sebsebseb> well in that case I have donated to then loads of times
<Ordaz> question: what do you want for xmas
<sabret00the> Question: When will we start seeing stuff from Ubuntu touch merged into desktop?
<snwh> QUESTION: how much plastic does a plasticchuck chuck?
<ader1990> how much coffee do you need daily?
<opaijavai> Prevision for unity8 is the 14.04 or 14.10?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Ubuntu Tablet... That is being focused on after mobile, right?
<trobert2> play that!
<Levan> sorry I loged in late have you talked about intel and you know mir
<Ordaz> noted
<sebsebseb> oh yeah that's a point the
<sebsebseb> intel mir stuff
<sebsebseb> Levan: can look back trhough the video later? I am late today to
<RobbieNor> QUESTION: Is it possible to force 13.10 to use xmir instead of mir, instead of gpu detection?
<neuro> that looks suspiciously like jono's old G5 in the background
<e8hffff> QUESTION: So Ubuntu Touch wont use MIME file assoociations to launch content to their appropriate apps?
<ubuntut> It's Schecter! :D
<sebsebseb> turn the volume up! :d
<neuro> again, mister crappy computer mic is getting killed :)
<Cain_> Very little to hear - you saturated the mic.
<Ordaz> mic is shit
<neuro> sebsebseb: any louder and the mic will clip hard
<sebsebseb> neuro: I meant our speakers :d
<Ordaz> poor mike
<sebsebseb> oh sounds so much better now that I turned mine up :d
<sebsebseb> yeah the microphone isn't likeing it :d
<neuro> poor mic + overcompressed audio ... we need jono to play over some wideband codecs!
<Ordaz> sounds like listening to music with your head under the water in the bath
<neuro> lol
<DS_McGuire> This should be the login sound for Ubuntu!!!!
<neuro> lol
<sebsebseb> DS_McGuire: people say that pretty much every time, when he plays :d
<DS_McGuire> It should last like 5 minutes and be impossible to turn down!
<ubuntut> composer from Mass Effect want to create new login sound for Ubuntu!
<Zoiaguyver> RobbieNor:  A lot are asking that question in the forums aswell, the simple answer is no. Xmir is part of Mir.. You can force 13.10 to use Xmir/Mir or X.org
<sabret00the> Thanks for that Jono, that was awesome.
<ubuntut> go to OMG Ubuntu for info
<e8hffff> QUESTION: So Ubuntu Touch wont use MIME file assoociations to launch content to their appropriate apps?  Btw the guitar sounds good
<ubuntut> Schecter :D
<neuro> jono: you need to get the guitar into your audio chain for hangouts so we can ... hahaha jinx
<DS_McGuire> Awesome :D
<RobbieNor> Cheers Jono! :D
<DS_McGuire> Until next week folks!
<sebsebseb> where is jono going?
<e8hffff> Cheers
<Zoiaguyver> Cheers Jono, I was late but meh :( lol
<neuro> for next time, let's think up some seriously offensive questions ;)
<who_me> thanks Jono!
<wellsb> Thanks, Jono
<DS_McGuire> See ya!
<jono> thanks all!
<jono> neuro, ;-)
<neuro> jono: cheers mate
<jono> neuro, :-)
<neuro> "does the carpet match the drapes", for example
<neuro> or "do you eat your own toe jam"
<neuro> or "why do you know so much about woodchucks, hmmmmmmm?"
<neuro> just thinkin' out loud ...
<selliot> QUESTION: does redhat even have community manager?
<sebsebseb> selliot: yeah uhmm  I think Adam Willaimson may be the one for Redhat/Fedora not suire quite
<neuro> i thought it was Lesley Hawthorn
<neuro> err, Leslie
<neuro> oh, she left
<bashrc> Bon voyage jono
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-12
<magickseeker> Now that the major flavors (Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, likely others) have dropped Mir, as well as Intel's latest announcement, what now? It is clear many people don't like the "proprietary" feel of Mir's licensing and Canonical's move to make its own separate xserver.
<magickseeker> Mir's license makes it NOT opensource!!!
<AbhiDGamer> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<rosey> good morning or evening jono
<rosey> hi can see and hear you
<rosey> what
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-13
<dholbach> good morning
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/13/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<marcoceppi> jose: hey, can you update the on-air calendar?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: dpm, mhall119, dholbach, popey, balloons
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/09/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<balloons> hello everyone
<popey> yo yo yo!
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<jono> WOOO
<jono> GO TEAM
<jono> :-)
<Noxmiles> Please include the fix for the Lenovo ThinkPad L430 TrackPoint - it doesn't work by a default ubuntu installation.
 * balloons waves to jono
<G4n0n> Have you guys been working on N support? iwlwifi is extremely sketchy still.
<balloons> greetings all.. Feel free to ask any questions you have!
<G4n0n> Have you guys been working on N support? iwlwifi is extremely sketchy still.
<katrevendis> heyy im here because of Mint
<balloons> hello katrevendis
<G4n0n> so im the only one asking anything, and the only question asked is not being answered
<balloons> G4n0n, we'll address the questions in a moment, no worries
<G4n0n> oh ok, ill go take my anxiety pills then
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what have I missed?
<balloons> Akiva-Thinkpad, we've been sharing about global jam before we answer questions
<Akiva-Thinkpad> neato
<katrevendis> i wanna know why ubuntu doesnt not support a real DAW software ??
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: What is the Ubuntu Developers Desktop I keep hearing about? Is it an ISO, or a package full of developer tools? Is it ready yet?
<I_have_potatoe> hello ppl
<Akiva-Thinkpad> katrevendis, what is DAW software?
<balloons> http://fossetcon.org/2014/session/ubucon-fossetcon
<katrevendis> meaning..Pro Tools, Adobe Audition, Cubase
<katrevendis> sofware for producuing professional music
<katrevendis> stuff
<Akiva-Thinkpad> katrevendis, there are some good applications available on linux
<katrevendis> you mean Ardour,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<katrevendis> nah...they are not good. i dont like them
<katrevendis> at all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> why is that?
<katrevendis> i'm using Pro tools
<katrevendis> avid Pro Tools
<simion314> QUESTION is there a web page with a list of all ubuntu phone apps?
<balloons> http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-loves-Developers
<katrevendis> because it's not professional at all
<I_have_potatoe> when can we install touch apps in desktop, from the software center?
<balloons> G4n0n, I believe iwlwifi requires non-free firmware yes/
<balloons> ?
<I_have_potatoe> it;s something wrong with the sound...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is his mic wierd?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey,  fix your mic after this question.
<I_have_potatoe> can you check tthe mic? we can't hear you
<popey> odd
<Akiva-Thinkpad> can't tell if its lag, or his hardware
<meriutacornel> Gates spell :)
<popey> my mic is fine
<popey> wonder why that is
<I_have_potatoe> all i can hear is zzzz bzzzzz zzzzzzzzz
<simion314> same here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Robot Popey
<I_have_potatoe> restart?
<I_have_potatoe> restart always fix it for me
<popey> hah
<popey> blame the stupid google plugin
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Terminal App plan to use Ubuntu Mono?
<I_have_potatoe> better
<simion314> better
<jono> QUESTION: what is the current status of RTM? are we there yet...are we there yet? :-)
<simion314> my reason is if I want to build a small game I want to know if maybe is already done so not waste my time
<Talky> Apple will show the New iwatch today(probably)  so when will ubuntu watch Come, because it will comes.MAKE IT
<someonefromslo> QUESTION: When we can expect Unity 8 & some sort of wayland for the end users in Ubuntu?
<I_have_potatoe> so there will be another software center? a click store or something?
<I_have_potatoe> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha ; cool; Maybe i'll make a patch then :P
<mhall119> jono: "about an hour" is my standard answer to "are we there yet"
<jono> mhall119, haha
<mhall119> jono: just wait, you'll experience that joy soon
<jono> mhall119, no kidding :-)
<Vijay_> Hii
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<jono> you guys are doing an awesome job :-)
<I_have_potatoe> are there any plans for the low end market?
<jono> I know you must be exhausted :-)
<someonefromslo> Yes, Slovenia! :)
<Talky_> QUESTION:Apple will probobly show theire New smartwatch, ubuntu watch when
<balloons> someonefromslo, nice.. popey what a guess
<I_have_potatoe> android one/firefox os
<someonefromslo> thank you :)
<I_have_potatoe> what's the minimal system requirements for ubuntu touch?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Will phone hardware likely reach a point where it is similar to x86 hardware, where installing an operating system like ubuntu touch on a phone will be as easy as installing ubuntu desktop on a desktop?
<somerandomname> QUESTION last I heard, the unity8 desktop image couldn't be used in VMs.  Is there any chance of that getting fixed soon?  I know I'd love to use it in a VM for web browsing since I could roll it back after browsing.
<mhall119> Akiva-Thinkpad: that's a question of standards not capabilities
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, so ISO will have to do something?
<balloons> I_have_potatoe, prefix with QUESTION so we don't miss it :-)
<somerandomname> ...I imagine that it would help with user testing if people could use it in VMs more
<mhall119> Akiva-Thinkpad: ARM hardware isn't standardized like x86 is, so you can't provide just one installable image for all of them
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, great answer; thanks
<I_have_potatoe> thanks balloons
<mhall119> that why we provide per-device images, just like Cyanogen and Google do
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Has there been any design decisions for the Tablet Mode yet?
<I_have_potatoe> QUESTION: what are the minimal hardware requirements for Ubuntu phone
<mhall119> Akiva-Thinkpad: not sure what you mean, we have tablet images available for the Nexus 7, all the current designs are public
<jono> QUESTION: how can the community help promote the phones when they come out?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I suppose the question is about how the tablet interface is different from the phone interface
<somerandomname> balloons: yeah sorry about that, I asked that question about a second before you all started answering the first question :-/
<balloons> somerandomname, :-) no worries. I didn't realize MIR was also holding things back a bit
<justCarakas-web> QUESTION: when will there be a new devel image ?
<mhall119> good question justCarakas-web :)
 * balloons looks into his magical crystal ball an says 1900 UTC
<balloons> ^^ I'm kidding
 * mhall119 will hold balloons to that
<mhall119> too late
<justCarakas-web> I want to use ubuntu touch but 203 is not useable atm
<ahayzen_> QUESTION: With automated reviews how will illegal or age restricted apps be moderated in the store? And as a follow up how will I be able to tell the difference between eg an official banking app and a third party one?
<mhall119> justCarakas-web: I'm using 203
<ahayzen_> QUESTION: and as a further question what will popey do when automated reviews are fully implemented ;)
<justCarakas-web> mhall119: I can't get past my pin, gives a screen but not the buttons
<mhall119> ahayzen_: lol
<Srini> QUESTION: how ubuntu touch will support microsoft documents
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: From the development side, I have noticed that ui theming in the core apps is sort of experimental at this moment, the Sudoku App being one such example; Is there an eventual plan to have a formal coding style/standard to make sure all the core apps are theme-able?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> QUESTION: Can one of you play a song for Jono at the end of this video?
<jono> Akiva-Thinkpad, haha
<justCarakas-web> hahaha :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'd love to start demoing it to other people
<jono> we should have a #ubuntuphone hashtag
<jono> then people can share their experiences there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hopefully it will be available in Canada
<jono> maybe a selfie competition too :-)
<mhall119> jono: good ideas, hey you should get involved in the Ubuntu community :)
<jono> and some kind of LoCo Team engagement in which teams demo them at local events
<jono> mhall119, good idea :-)
<justCarakas-web> meh, the loco team of Belgium sucks, the irc channel is also filled with lurkers :'(
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unlike google too; toss over the fence development
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas-web, heh; you just need to spear head it :P
<mhall119> justCarakas-web: all it takes is one person doing something interesting to make a loco team become active
<balloons> ahayzen_, popey is going to disneyworld after automated reviews land
<justCarakas-web> yea, maybe I'll try after I finished moving :)
<justCarakas-web> maybe I'll throw a release party in my 26m2 studio XD
<justCarakas-web> kinda cosy
<ahayzen_> balloons, haha sounds like a plan
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh i'd come
<balloons> justCarakas-web, cozy is good!
<Talky> QUESTION:Why did you make surch big changing in touch to the ui that beardless Mark show us, probobly the beard
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if I didn't live in canada :P
<justCarakas-web> you would be most welcome Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am thinking of starting a loco myself in richmond; meets daily at the library (Cause I'm always there anyways)
<justCarakas-web> :p
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Am I late? now the real question, You said you wanted Tox on Ubuntu Touch, have you heard anything, done anything or talked to anyone about the possibility of tox on Ubuntu touch?
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Could we have an extra hour of Ubuntu Q&A since I'm late? I'll bake you cake and give you cookies!
<got_hongry_eat_p> no! because apple
<jono> arseholes
<jono> :-)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<jono> :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ChloeWolfieGirl, :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Akiva-Thinkpad: :3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> BUT I OFFERED CAKE AND COOKIES Dx <3 you guys x3
<got_hongry_eat_p> ---> BYE <---
<ahayzen_> balloons, popey, thanks guys :)
 * popey hugs jono
<balloons> ChloeWolfieGirl, I missed the cake request.. but so you know, I'm a sucker for ice cream
<balloons> I would have certainly extended it for that :p
<got_hongry_eat_p> you should try potatoe ice cream! the best
<got_hongry_eat_p> gtg ppl! see ya! bye
<balloons> thanks everyone
<balloons> ohh, we almost forgot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<balloons> jono, ^^ please don't miss the musical selections
<ChloeWolfieGirl> balloons: I'll remember that!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<meriutacornel> exit
<jono> balloons, haha
<jono> balloons, I prefer this version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv7PlyR5xrY
<jono> ;-)
<ahayzen_> jono, hah i prefer that one as well ;) .... don't forget https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj628ufciSc though
<balloons> jono, metal never dies!
<ahayzen_> +1
<jono> ahayzen_, haha
<jono> yeah I remember that
<jono> balloons, never ever :-)
<jono> brb
<balloons> ahayzen_, lol.. I'd hadn't seen that
<gfdgfd> Any news about release phones with UT?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-07
<dholbach> jose, JFYI we'll now set up ubuntuonair for tomorrow afternoon already
<dholbach> just so we can announce tomorrow's q&a later today :)
<ahoneybun> afternoon for whom dholbach?
<ahoneybun> lol
<dholbach> UTC afternoon ;-)
<ahoneybun> mm:(
<ahoneybun> thats during my EST workafternoon
<dholbach> the good thing is that it's going to be recorded at least
<dholbach> we won't find a time that suits everyone
<micronick> uh?
<micronick> what's going on?
<micronick> omg 21H no minutes ok
<micronick> bye!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-08
<hiperbolt> Hello Ubuntu Community :)
<rserit> hello everybody
<dholbach> hey hey hey
<rserit> hey hey
<Guest88946> Will ubuntu be available for oneplus one
<dholbach> we are going to start in a few mins :)
<sortofbuddhist> :)
<dholbach> if you ask questions, make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up
<dholbach> ie: QUESTION: What's a Mycroft?
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> hi everyone!
<dpm> o/
<clobrano> hi
<dpm> hey :)
<Guest88946> Hi
<clobrano> dholbach, is an open source AI :)
<Bujang> Testtt
<mhall119> hello everyone
<dholbach> clobrano, well, I needed a question to demonstrate :)
<pavakpaul> mycroft: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for
<Guest88946> Question ; will Ubuntu be available for oneplus one
<willcooke> hi all, excited to hear from Ryan today
<clobrano> dholbach, sorry, I missed the first part of your message :D
<dholbach> no worries :)
<pavakpaul> Guest88946 , yes if anyone ports it.
<amp> Hi guys. I have a question that I always forgot to ask.
<mhall119> amp: ask it now then
<amp> Now I have written it down and hopefully you will answer it.
<dholbach> just make sure you prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<amp> QUESTION recently we saw a video showing legacy X11 applications running on Mir/Unity8. Are these apps running in the same isolated/secure fashion as native SDK apps do? I mean, can I be sure that a proprietary legacy app that I'm running on the next-gen Ubuntu cannot see any of my other files/open apps/sensitive system data? How much is changed security-wise between old Ubuntu and future Ubuntu FOR LEGACY APPS?
<willcooke> dpm, we're live
<pavakpaul_> @ microft team, congratulations on reaching your goal. I am very happy :)
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for for those of you who are new to Mycroft and what they're doing :)
<theBest> QUESTION: If the mycroft team wont reach the first stretch goal, will you implement the desktop interface for Ubuntu anyway at some point?
<PC_Ubunty_Guy> This is pretty cool to see everyone in this Hangout.
<ndg> QUESTION Can the mobile layout in Unity8 double as a big picture mode for large displays and TVs?
<dpm> wow, lots of good questions from the start today, keep them coming!
<dholbach> QUESTION: Why did you pick Ubuntu and Snappy Ubuntu Core as a basis?
<pavakpaul_> because Ubuntu is the best ;)
<justCarakas> QUESTION do you think that implementing mycroft in ubuntu will give the same privacy response as cortana on Windows 10
<ptidav38090> hello ubuntu on air
<justCarakas> QUESTION will the voice to text conversion also be open source ?
<dholbach> we're queuing up the questions, keep them coming!
<ptidav38090> when mycroft is on the space?
<dholbach> if you ask questions, make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<pavakpaul_> QUESTION: Will be the Mycroft speech to text part installed on the device locally or on the cloud? I'd love to have it locally for privacy.
<dholbach> ptidav38090, what do you mean by "on the space"?
<SEV__07> speaking about open source personal assistents I would suggest to check out Sirius
<SEV__07> http://sirius.clarity-lab.org/
<nops> hi every
<ptidav38090> some robots are in
<PC_Ubunty_Guy> :-)
<dpm> we'll come to answering the questions soon, Ryan is currently sharing some exciting news right now :)
<dholbach> QUESTION: How many folks are working on Mycroft?
<ptidav38090> i'm really excited to real ia experience to know all without speak
<mhall119> keep asking questions, we're going to get through the mycroft related ones first, but we will answer non-mycroft questions too
<mhall119> that link again: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for/comments
<pavakpaul_> yup, I backed, a tiny amount BTW ;)
<dholbach> QUESTION: How long have you been planning and scheming Mycroft already?
<mhall119> Ryan's blog post about using Snappy: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/09/04/snappy-ubuntu-mycroft-love/
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/09/04/snappy-ubuntu-mycroft-love/
<amp> In case you filter questions with QUESTION: (with the colon), I ask my question (w/o colon) again:
<amp> QUESTION: recently we saw a video showing legacy X11 applications running on Mir/Unity8. Are these apps running in the same isolated/secure fashion as native SDK apps do? I mean, can I be sure that a proprietary legacy app that I'm running on the next-gen Ubuntu cannot see any of my other files/open apps/sensitive system data? How much is changed security-wise between old Ubuntu and future Ubuntu FOR LEGACY APPS?
<mhall119> amp: we've got yours :)
<LeFromage> hi all
<dpm> hi LeFromage
<pavakpaul_> hahahaha
<dpm> amp, we've got yourquestion on the list already, thanks! But we thought we'd start the Mycroft-related questions first today. We'll be answering yours soon too!
<SEV__07> come on there is no more such thing as privacy
<SEV__07> You can't be sure what is happening on the server side
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Any chance we could see mycroft support on the Ubuntu Phone?
<rserit> No answer :/
<dholbach> rserit, mh?
<returntrip> QUESTION: I joined late. Will Ryan showcase Mycroft today?
<thagabe> That sounds very appealing
<ptidav38090> i find snappy on software library is chilling
<pavakpaul_> @Knightmare , yes, there will be
<thagabe> That's why i supported this project
<Knightmare> awesome
<rserit> That is good news.
<thagabe> quick question what is the difference btw the $100 pledge and the $130?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: How far does the mycroft team plan to go with feature parity when compared against google and microsofts offerings?
<ptidav38090> if it's open on unity windows i download it
<theBest> QUESTION: How much is canonical involved in mycroft? Do you work together?
<ycdmdj> I would like opensource service that will use my data to get better. That is OK. It is not necessary to store everything and just learn from it I thing.
<davidcalle> QUESTION: Will people be able to provide "snaps" to enhance Mycroft, eg. YouTube data provider, if yes, which language would be supported?
<rserit> I wonder too <theBest>
<thagabe> Open source everything
<iBobX> Hi
<ptidav38090> ia is work together without help
<davidcalle> (YouTube is a bad example since it's already planned, but you get the idea :) )
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Is there any planned collaboration between the mycroft and sirius teams? (http://sirius.clarity-lab.org/)
<returntrip> QUESTION: WIll you have an Android companion app? Will you also sell the "extendable" backplate as an option in case I want to upgrade my basic unit to an extendable unit?
<ptidav38090> QUESTION: who is a man he speak of ia is dangerous
<Knightmare> QUESTION: What measures have been taken to prevent a nation state or run of the mill script kiddie owning this service and mining data? (Yes I know the paranoia is tangible :D )
<thagabe> Hey there is a hackathon coming up in CAL maybe mycroft could provide apis or reps to make people want to make a project with mycroft
<thagabe> ^ oct 9 to the 11th
<ptidav38090> stephen hawking
<willcooke>  QUESTION:  How will Mycroft fund the server backends etc?  Will there be a subscription model?
<willcooke> (I'm lagging a bit here, maybe this has already been answered)
<ptidav38090> QUESTION: you know stephen hawking?
<clobrano> QUESTION: current available AIs miss of interaction abilities (e.g. ask for clarification), they just take input once and try and do the best action. Have you planned to implement some kind of interaction in multiple steps?
<theBest> QUESTION: How will a ubuntu store look/work with all the snapy apps in it for different devices like phone, desktop, mycroft, robots, fridges...
<thagabe> Remember the US gov can send you a request to query to release everything to them
<ptidav38090> very interesting subject
<ycdmdj> clobrano, yes there is some interaction in Cortana. example: I think set alarm
<TFujiwara> QUESTION: Will be an API o repositories avariable for the public (for making hackathons or making a project based on mycroft)?
<clobrano> ycdmdj, Oh, nice, I've actually never tried cortana
<ptidav38090> me too clobrano it use bing
<thagabe> TFujiwara: i think the kickstarter said they would have open api
<clobrano> but still, the problem in understanding the input could be avoided using multiple step interaction
<clobrano> also, is something *expected* from the user point of view, more than just repeating the same command multiple times
<ptidav38090> i prefer use my finger to tape on google
<ptidav38090> or click on soft
<kei> what special about mycroft
<ptidav38090> QUESTION: up kei
<iBobX> Sorry the question. Is this technology being developed in what? C? Is it based on ANNs, Will it learn with time?
<dholbach> if you want your question to be asked, make sure you prefix it with QUESTION:, so we can more easily pick them up
<ptidav38090> snappy is beta for me
<ptidav38090> is not for mister worldwide
<iBobX> QUESTION: Is this technology being developed in what? C? Is it based on ANNs, Will it learn with time?
<ptidav38090> iBobX: i'm very happy to learn with time of mycroft
<ptidav38090> with mycroft
<ThunderSquid> QUESTION: (Non-Mycroft) Are rotatable scopes being worked on?
<ptidav38090> iBobX: QUESTION up iBobX learn is important
<thagabe> How does microft connect to iot's?
<thagabe> also why myroft and not jarvis?
<dholbach> if you want your question to be asked, make sure you prefix it with QUESTION:, so we can more easily pick them up
<thagabe> ok
<ptidav38090> ia is a baby was born of nothing
<thagabe> QUESTION: How does Mycroft communicate with Chromecast, computer, etc?
<SEV__07> dude mycroft because they created it this way and they put the name, but i'm sure you can change the initiating command by jarvis
<SEV__07> may be they inspired them selves from Mycroft Holmes, the brother of Sherlock Holmes
<returntrip> QUESTION: Will Mycroft interface with SONOS speakers?
<dragonbite> I love that drone conecpt (even better, the coffee one!) :)
<thagabe> SEV__07: Ah makes sense now
<thagabe> jb poppey?
<ptidav38090> it's really interesting to mycroft make end of world
<mhall119> \o/ PythoN!
<dholbach> woohoo - python! :)
<ycdmdj> thumbs up
<ubugnu> yay!
<davidcalle> \o/
<ptidav38090> maybe is a little word in python
<iBobX> ptidav38090: Yeah, it seems like an asistent with voice recognition but with fixed pre-programmed uses, not an AI with learning capabilities, maybe I am mistaken, that's why my question...
<dpm> http://sirius.clarity-lab.org
<ptidav38090> iBobX: i know
<iBobX> mycroft.ai.what?
<ptidav38090> iBobX: i want too
<ubugnu> https://mycroft.ai/blog/?
<iBobX> thanks
<ptidav38090> thanks ubugnu
<iBobX> ptidav38090: Me too, I'd love to have a virtual assistent who learn from my and my stuff, but lives on my machine (not in the cloud)...
<iBobX> I mean, me and my stuff :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone for your questions!
<iBobX> Let's see...
<mhall119> less than 2 days left in the Mycroft campaign: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for/
<iBobX> I'd love to know if it will be an AI that can learn with time...
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2015/09/share-a-link-win-a-mycroft/
<iBobX> I'd love to know if it will be an AI that can learn with time (from us), before go to kickstarter and bake the project...
<thagabe> if you can open up the $130 again that would be nice
<iBobX> Bye
<ptidav38090> bye
<davidcalle> Thanks all!
<dholbach> :)
<ptidav38090> is not french
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-09
<masterS_> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-13
<WLBI> user|4215: There is no harm in trying. Just try Ubuntu 16-04, if not try Xubuntu 16.04, Lubuntu 16.04...
<WLBI> user|4215: There is no harm in trying. Just try Ubuntu 16-04, if not try Xubuntu 16.04, Lubuntu 16.04...
<JamTogether> 1 minute to go ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM2GeB1Frnc
<dholbach> starting in just a bit
<rockcorn> hi. i don't sea video
<rockcorn> when live?
<mhall119> rockcorn: waiting for one last guest to arrive
<rockcorn> ok
<mhall119> will be starting soon
<JamTogether> 2 minutes late !
<rockcorn> can wait
<dholbach> yeah, we know!
<rockcorn> cant
<dragonbite> da-dee-da-dum, da-dee-da ... da-dee-da-dee-DUM-dee-dum-dum-dum-dum ...
<scopes> QUESTION: OTA13 state?
<dragonbite> (theme from Jeapordy)
<dragonbite> :)
 * mhall119 wonders where Chloe is....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<rockcorn> is live nao
<JamTogether> refresh screens ! It's live ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM2GeB1Frnc
<mhall119> ask your questions here starting with QUESTION in all caps
<JamTogether> 10 watching ....
<mhall119> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<JamTogether> QUESTION: Ubuntu made my phone not turn on (nexus 4) - What do I do now ?
<scopes> QUESTION: How's the refresh Scopes going?
<rockcorn> QUESTION: WHAT IS THE STATE OF UNITY8 ON DESKTOP. LAPTOP X86?
<nexus_> QUESTION: I know unity8 is not a great departure from 7, but what new design innovations are you proud of?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what happened to the animal-themed wallpapers?
<biraj> QUESTION: I am using Ubuntu in my personal pcs, I am open source evangelist, want to create ubuntu loco team in kolkata?
<JMulholland> Hello all1
<scopes> QUESTION: Why we can't set a wallpaper for the background of scopes?
<rockcorn> QUESTION: WHAT UNITY7 FEATURES WILL BE THE SAME FOR UNITY8 (VIRTUAL DESKTOPS, GLOBAL MENU, ETC)?
<JamTogether> biraj, Where's kolkata ?
<dholbach> nice - keep the questions coming!
<biraj> In india
<rockcorn> QUESTION: IS UBUNTU PHONE DESIGN MORE LIKE ANDROID OR IOS?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: why can't we have a basic (local) wallpaper changer built-in rather than have to use a 3rd party application (like Variety or WallCH)?
<dholbach> JamTogether, can you send a mail to the ubuntu-phone@ mailing list?
<JamTogether> maybe.
<scopes> QUESTION: What do you think about Instagraph?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Has unity8 HiDPI been tested at 2k/4k resolutions on large displays?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is Unity 8 going to be lighter on resources than Unity 7 (since it is orientated towards mobile)?
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: HOW IS THE REDESIGN FOR THE UNITY 8 SCOPES COMING ALONG?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: How will scopes be used on the desktop?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION i know its being worked on but when is ubuntu touch likly to really base on 16.04
<rockcorn> QUESTION: SOME SCOPES ON THE TABLET STILL LOOK LIKE THEY WERE DESIGN FOR THE PHONE, ANY PLANS TO MAKE THEM MORE TABLET LIKE?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Questiin ota 13 tommorow?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: When an Ubuntu phone is connected to a projector (for running an Impress presentation for instance) will it show up like on a mobile device, or the desktop?
<rockcorn> QUESTION: WHEN WILL THE CORE APPS BE AVAILABLE AS SNAPS?
<biraj> QUESTION: Want to start contributing in community engagement? Let me know how can I join here.
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/ is the post saviq is referring to
<dragonbite> QUESTION: what is the biggest projects design is working on with Ubuntu?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Since the 2-color logo was introduced to make Ubuntu and Canonical more "enterprise-friendly", could the community-focused version use the multi-color logo instead?
<scopes> QUESTION: Unity Greeter seems untouched since the first phone announcement. There's any plans to improve it?
<DS-McGuire> scopes, do you mean the lock screen or the tutorial when you first use phone?
<scopes> lock screen*
<DS-McGuire> Oh right.
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: ARE THERE ANY PLANS TO START SHIPPING THE PHONE IMAGES WITH MORE THAN ONE DEFAULT WALLPAPER? ONLY ONE WALLPAPER ON A NEW DEVICE IS A BIT OF A LET DOWN.
<dholbach> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team/
<dholbach> ^ biraj
<scopes> QUESTION: How's the notification revamp going?
<scopes> QUESTION: It seems to me that Ubuntu Touch does not have any transparency/blur in menus, dialogs etc, why?
<dragonbite> FOLLOW UP: For wallpaper: these 3rd party options are heavy and includes a lot of options pulling pictures from the web but Xfce, KDE and others provide simple wallpapers changes that only run through local pictures and is a lot lighter (and easier).
<dholbach> dragonbite, it'd surprise me if nobody wrote a small script which pulled a wallpaper from somewhere and put it in their crontab or something
<dholbach> that'd be light-weight :)
<dholbach> changing wallpapers sounds like a well-understood problem
<scopes> QUESTION: Why the Ubuntu Store icon on the App Scope, is so big and difference from the others?
<dragonbite> the only other options is putting together an .xml file yourself (no util).  There is 1 auto-changing wallpaper that comes with it so can copy that and then change the location of all of the pictures it pulls from.   (Ok, I'm done). :)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: How close is unity8 to being production ready on the desktop?
<DS-McGuire> No problem! :D
<dragos> QUESTION:when is pokemon go coming to ubuntu phone?
<scopes> QUESTION: When the Calendar App will be updated with the latest design guides? We saw some images on the blog design some months ago.?
<mhall119> biraj: http://community.ubuntu.com/
<dragonbite> darn it... I had a question in mind and now I forgot it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Q
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION missed my earlier questiin ota 13 tommodow?
<biraj> Ok I will do it
<dholbach> great!
<biraj> sorry did not get you
<biraj> can you repeat again
<dholbach> repeat which bit?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Are webapps still available in Untiy 8?  I heard it is being depreciated but is it something going away, or just put on the back burner for now and going to come back?  I would think this would be handy with always-on mobile.
<dragonbite> enterprise=purple, community=orange
<dragonbite> QUESTION: anything like Live Tiles available for Unity or Scopes?
<dragonbite> (microsoft live tiles, found in Windows 10 or their phone)
<DS-McGuire> Will that be in time for OTA13?
<DS-McGuire> Oh nice! :D
<vitimiti> Joined just now, did I miss much? ;_;
<dragonbite> Oh, ok.. sounds reasonable :)
<dragonbite> *crickets* ;)
<dragonbite> tiles for apps that updates with content (twitter may flip to show latest tweet), etc.
<Knightmare> Thanks for coming along Jouni and Michał!
<dragonbite> Thanks everybody!
<dragonbite> I like the guests
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<dholbach> this was great :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-15
<WLNI> hi
<WLBI> hi
<davmor2> WLBI: hi
<WLBI> nobody here?
<WLBI> hi
<davmor2> WLBI: hi
<davmor2> WLBI: this isn't the best channel for general chat
<WLBI> davmor2: looks like ;-)
<davmor2> WLBI: what did you want to talk about and I can maybe direct you to a channel that might help
<WLBI> davmor2: nothing special... Just like to see what the devopers talk about ;-)I am running a famous German YouTube channel for Linux. WarumLinuxBesserIst. Maybe I can catch up some news ;-)
<davmor2> WLBI: this channel is most used for on-air chats so is used infrequently, you would be better on things like #snappy #ubuntu-touch #ubuntu-desktop probably
<davmor2> WLBI: oh and #ubuntu for general chat
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-09-17
<Lawrence> hy all
<Lawrence> every one sleep here ?
<Lawrence> it seem ... the answare ... is: Yes !
<Lawrence> have a good night !
<Lawrence> :)
